

How to get a good price on a car - skbohra123
http://sachin.posterous.com/how-to-buy-a-car

======
myoung8
Thanks for the shout-out Sachin! Minor detail, but important: CarWoo! doesn't
handle CPO yet, only new (current model-year) cars.

~~~
a4agarwal
oops yeah i knew that. i'll clarify in the post that carwoo is if you decide
to go with the "all new" buying option.

